# Recommendations for purchasing a 20v turbo car (US) soon...



## PoVolks (Oct 2, 2003)

-I will soon be in the market for a 20v turbo car. I love the the rs and s2 models, but i was born/live in the United States so it sort of rules out the option of those cars. I love the looks of the UrS4/6's and the avant 200 is such a BAMF'n sleeper it is ridiculous.
I used to own a 5000s. I loved it besides the window regulators went out once or twice, and some fan switch issues. The chassis is incredible, and eventually I sold it to my father, who absolutely fell in love with it. He is very technically inclined so he kept this vehicle running way past the 300k mark. It's fate was sealed not 3 months ago to a Ford Tarus T-boner.
Anyways the point of that story is that I am not scared of the typical electrical querks and issues with the older body-styles, but I am concerned that the 200's do not have enough aftermarket modifications out there to suit my future plans (as opposed to the UrS4/6) for the car. Do companies like Koni, or H&R make coilovers? Will I run into engine modifying problems that I wouldn't if it was an UrSedan I was tuning? 
I am just trying to get a good feel for exactly which route that I want to take. I mean It's not like either car is more readily available than the other in my area, so I will most likely do an out of state purchase. The bottom line questions are: 
-Is the extra weight on the Ur S4 and S6 worth dealing with over the 200TQ if the mods are more complient or tuneable? 
-Would a 'streetable' 200 TQ track-car be a lost cause due to lack of readily available race mods for the older vehicle?
-MTM built a 200TQ (orange) racer that has participated in the 24 hours at Nurbergring. Could I find the mods/upgrades like they used or would I most likely have to get lots of things custom-fabricated? 
"I want a solid, reliable, and taut suspension/transmission setup, that is suitable for big numbers out of the 20v turbo lump." "Even if that means rebuilding, reinforcement, stand-alone EM, among other preventative and assistance modifications for my goals."
Tell me what you think! 
thanks









-oh, one more thing: I have a friend who has selective knowledge of a few good German cars. He likes his VR6 and of course most German V8's, but he bashes quite a bit of other vehicles. The Ur S4 and S6 is one of the cars that he bashes; stating that they are money-pits and that they aren't a wise buy. To me he just a hater because I have heard from very reliable sources that the UrSedans are some of the best S-cars ever built. Correct me if I'm wrong but I've always been enticed by the sound and performance from the 20v turbo power; who cares about the little things right?! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PoVolks (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: Recommendations for purchasing a 20v turbo car (US) soon... (Sciroccist)*

-Here is a link to that MTM 200TQ:
http://20832.com/?rubrik=mtm-audi&lang=eng


----------

